# Sarri alla Fiorentina, c'è la trattativa



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Comisso non è intenzionato a continuare con Prandelli nella prossima stagione. Il colpo potrebbe essere Maurizio Sarri. La trattativa c'è e si lavora per un triennale.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

Attenzione che l’anno prossimo rischiamo di ritrovarci Sarri (Uno che comunque si piazza sempre) alla Florentia e Allegri alla Rometta. La corsa per il triste quarto posto si farebbe quasi proibitiva


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che l’anno prossimo rischiamo di ritrovarci Sarri (Uno che comunque si piazza sempre) alla Florentia e Allegri alla Rometta. La corsa per il triste quarto posto si farebbe quasi proibitiva



Dobbiamo andare in champions e andare a mirare 2 acquisti, fatti quelli paura di nessuno.


----------



## Zenos (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo andare in champions e andare a mirare 2 acquisti, fatti quelli paura di nessuno.



Con Pioli che non è in grado neanche di panchinare il peggior difensore in rosa?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che l’anno prossimo rischiamo di ritrovarci Sarri (Uno che comunque si piazza sempre) alla Florentia e Allegri alla Rometta. La corsa per il triste quarto posto si farebbe quasi proibitiva



pensiamo ad andare in Champions quest'anno o abituiamoci a sguazzare a metà classifica. provocazione la mia, ma nemmeno tanto


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Con Pioli che non è in grado neanche di panchinare il peggior difensore in rosa?



Mah, discorso che andrebbe fatto con meno pressappochismo. Romagnoli sicuramente male ma panchinare “ il capitano” comporta mille altri problemi che da fuori non si conoscono. 
Lo andresti a delegittimare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah, discorso che andrebbe fatto con meno pressappochismo. Romagnoli sicuramente male ma panchinare “ il capitano” comporta mille altri problemi che da fuori non si conoscono.
> Lo andresti a delegittimare.



si delegittima da solo quando va in campo.
capitano di chi? solo perchè è li da 1 anno in più? non credo che nemmeno lui si senta un capitano.
i giocatori godono la meritocrazia non i figli di papà, farebbe solo bene alla rosa.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah, discorso che andrebbe fatto con meno pressappochismo. Romagnoli sicuramente male ma panchinare “ il capitano” comporta mille altri problemi che da fuori non si conoscono.
> Lo andresti a delegittimare.



sarei d'accordo con te però se pensiamo al caso Roma - Dzeko ste pippe mentali probabilmente ce le facciamo solo noi e Pioli
Qualcosa dobbiamo pur fare se non vogliamo subire 1 goal sicuro a partita


----------



## Albijol (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah, discorso che andrebbe fatto con meno pressappochismo. Romagnoli sicuramente male ma panchinare “ il capitano” comporta mille altri problemi che da fuori non si conoscono.
> Lo andresti a delegittimare.



Gattuso l'ha fatto e non è successo niente di grave.


----------



## Zenos (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah, discorso che andrebbe fatto con meno pressappochismo. Romagnoli sicuramente male ma panchinare “ il capitano” comporta mille altri problemi che da fuori non si conoscono.
> Lo andresti a delegittimare.



e qual è il problema. Offende i nostri colori tutte le volte che scende in campo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah, discorso che andrebbe fatto con meno pressappochismo. Romagnoli sicuramente male ma panchinare “ il capitano” comporta mille altri problemi che da fuori non si conoscono.
> Lo andresti a delegittimare.



Non condivido il concetto ma è chiaro che il problema è reale ed esiste. 
Credo hai descritto bene la situazione. 

Ho vissuto nel mio piccolo delle vicende del genere e ho visto allenatori che prima di cambiare si sono rotti la testa e hanno buttato alle ortiche una stagione. 
Il Milan con kjaer +Romagnoli ha fatto un percorso e lo ha fatto con un lavoro umano e mentale prima che tecnico. 

Pioli oggi non ha le palle per panchinare uno dei due.
Molto più facile panchinare tomori. 


Ma così facendo si fa il male tecnico della squadra. 
Non è facile la situazione, senza banalizzare sempre il tutto dall'esterno e facendo i tuttologi.
Problema tecnico e di gestione interna serio e grave .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> pensiamo ad andare in Champions quest'anno o abituiamoci a sguazzare a metà classifica. provocazione la mia, ma nemmeno tanto



Infatti non è una provocazione. Se andremo in CL potremo rinforzare la squadra e quelle squadrette lì non ci vedrebbero nemmeno, come è successo all’Inda dalla qualificazione del 2017/2018 in poi, invece non andarci vorrebbe dire perdere i migliori, fare mercato in attivo (senza fondi CL: auguri) e rischiare pure di essere superati da ulteriori realtà.

E visto che questa proprietà il passo più lungo della gamba non lo fa, anche a costo di patire in risultati sportivi, rischieremmo di rimanere una squadretta da EL fino al cambio di proprietà.

Per questo dico che se queste mezze seghe miliardarie oseranno umiliarci al punto tale da finire quinti da campioni d’inverno (roba letteralmente senza precedenti) dovrebbero avere paura reale (non metaforica) a restare a Milano.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo andare in champions e andare a mirare 2 acquisti, fatti quelli paura di nessuno.



Questo è, né più né meno.
[MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION], spero che questo topic ti abbia chiarito il perché ti dicevo che non tornarci quest’anno sarebbe un problema enorme.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gattuso l'ha fatto e non è successo niente di grave.



e daje.. non l'ha fatto gattuso ... la fascia gliela avevano tolta all'arrivo di Bonucci, cioè prima. Che poi la cosa non è che sia stata senza conseguenze.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si delegittima da solo quando va in campo.
> capitano di chi? solo perchè è li da 1 anno in più? non credo che nemmeno lui si senta un capitano.
> i giocatori godono la meritocrazia non i figli di papà, farebbe solo bene alla rosa.



la sostanza del discorso di Lollo è : posso essere d'accordo di panchinarlo, ma la cosa non è così semplice. E non credo nemmeno che a livello di spogliatoio la cosa non abbia conseguenze. Tutti a dire che i giocatori si arrabbiamo a vederlo in campo ma non è così. Sicuramente ha amici fra i compagni che non ne sarebbero contenti. E' un problema non solo di Pioli, non si tratta di scegliere leao o rebic, per intenderci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non condivido il concetto ma è chiaro che il problema è reale ed esiste.
> Credo hai descritto bene la situazione.
> 
> Ho vissuto nel mio piccolo delle vicende del genere e ho visto allenatori che prima di cambiare si sono rotti la testa e hanno buttato alle ortiche una stagione.
> ...



Va anche detto che queste situazioni da “lei non sa chi sono io” si vedono soprattutto da noi. È chiaro che Maroligno, nonostante sia una zecca indegna sul piano tecnico e umano rimanga purtroppo il capitano/capitone, e quindi è effettivamente problematico, ma successe lo stesso con Piatek, dove per farlo giocare titolare ad ogni costo ( nonostante non sapesse fare uno stop a meno di tre metri, non segnasse manco con le mani, non sapesse fare anche solo un passaggio dritto per dritto di un metro e ci lasciasse in 10 ogni partita) stavamo andando in Serie B, nonostante avessimo un Leao in panchina che, oltre ad essere un centravanti (ma questo Pioli l’ha detto da subito), è infinitamente più qualitativo di Piatek e molto più pericoloso.

Vogliamo poi parlare di Suso? Per panchinare Piatek e Suso, due nullità, è servito Ibrahimovic. Probabilmente servirebbe Ramos per panchinare Maroligno e, parafrasando Andrea, la mia è “una provocazione ma non tanto”.

Al Milan funziona così, fai bene mezza stagione e diventi un senatore intoccabile, diventi un lup. mann. gran. figl. di putt. di fantozziana memoria e hai il posto assicurato no matter what. Dinamiche malate, da Giannino.

Al Milan ci sono i “io sono io e voi non siete un C”, i cancri del Milan sul piano tecnico e umano, che andrebbero umiliati pubblicamente e cacciati con ignominia, ma purtroppo servono mezzi cataclismi perché succeda, specie quando hai dei molluschi come Pioli in panchina (qualcuno crede che con un grande allenatore Maroligno sarebbe titolare inamovibile o Piatek e Suso lo sarebbero stati nonostante ci stessero mandando in B? Si, certo...).


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah, discorso che andrebbe fatto con meno pressappochismo. Romagnoli sicuramente male ma panchinare “ il capitano” comporta mille altri problemi che da fuori non si conoscono.
> Lo andresti a delegittimare.



Perdonami, ma anche qui concetti buonisti a mio parere fuori luogo.

Non mi sento affatto in credito di riconoscenza con lui, messo sulla bilancia quanto ha ottenuto e quanto ha dato.

Boban se non sbaglio è stato licenziato in tronco, mica si è detto "poverino, lo delegittimiamo".


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah, discorso che andrebbe fatto con meno pressappochismo. Romagnoli sicuramente male ma panchinare “ il capitano” comporta mille altri problemi che da fuori non si conoscono.
> Lo andresti a delegittimare.



Fonseca ha avuto più palle di Pioli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Fonseca ha avuto più palle di Pioli



Pioli è un mollusco e lo si vede in questi fatti come dai crolli verticali e senza freni (sia alla Lazio che alla Fiorentina che all’Inda, in tutti e tre i casi, quello dell’Inda forse il più memorabile, subentra a De Boer alla tredicesima, rende l’Inda apparentemente una corazzata ingiocabile dalla giornata 13 alla 28, 36 punti in 16 partite, 2,3 a partita -come il Milan girone d’andata di quest’anno-, poi crolla e ne fa due in sette partite dalla 29 alla 35, venendo esonerato), che ha sempre avuto, è uno che fintanto che l’inerzia gli gira bene passa dall’essere il Michael Stipe dei poveri all’essere il nuovo Capello, poi quando l’inerzia cambia e ci sarebbero da tirare fuori le palle vere SBAM, crolla verticalmente senza freni né pudore alcuno.

Comunque qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi una stramaledetta volta perché la Fiorentina possa trattare Sarri, l’Inda del 2017 senza Champions potesse trattare Spalletti (presero Spalletti proprio per andarci, in Champions), mentre noi dall’esonero di Allegri in poi abbiamo potuto avere solo stagisti dilettanti che non sapevano fare gli allenatori o mediocrissimi mestieranti da metà classifica come Sinisa, Montella e Pioli. Qualcuno dovrebbe davvero spiegarmela questa roba, perché giuro che non ci arrivo, sul serio. Manco fossimo una neopromossa.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah, discorso che andrebbe fatto con meno pressappochismo. Romagnoli sicuramente male ma panchinare “ il capitano” comporta mille altri problemi che da fuori non si conoscono.
> Lo andresti a delegittimare.



E quindi cosa succede se lo vai a delegittimare?

Quali potrebbe essere questi altri problemi, che sarebbero cosi gravi?

Scusa ma certi discorsi non riesco a capirli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E quindi cosa succede se lo vai a delegittimare?
> 
> Quali potrebbe essere questi altri problemi, che sarebbero cosi gravi?
> 
> Scusa ma certi discorsi non riesco a capirli



L’Inda ha non solo delegittimato Icardi a suo tempo, ma l’ha messo fuori rosa prima di spedirlo in Francia, e Icardi era Capitano (nonché infinitamente più forte è determinante nel suo ruolo di quanto Maroligno sia nel suo). Non mi pare che l’Inda ne abbia risentito, anzi. 

Solo da noi queste scemate del menga.

Però guardacaso quando successe questo all’Inda c’era un allenatore con le palle in panchina: Spalletti. Ci fosse stato ancora Pioli, probabilmente Icardi avrebbe potuto farsi un threesome con sua moglie e sua figlia e sarebbe stato intoccabile comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inda ha non solo delegittimato Icardi a suo tempo, ma l’ha messo fuori rosa prima di spedirlo in Francia, e Icardi era Capitano (nonché infinitamente più forte è determinante nel suo ruolo di quanto Maroligno sia nel suo). Non mi pare che l’Inda ne abbia risentito, anzi.
> 
> Solo da noi queste scemate del menga.
> 
> Però guardacaso quando successe questo all’Inda c’era un allenatore con le palle in panchina: Spalletti. Ci fosse stato ancora Pioli, probabilmente Icardi avrebbe potuto farsi un threesome con sua moglie e sua figlia e sarebbe stato intoccabile comunque.



vero, ma con una differenza. Icardi l'han venduto su costrizione e ci han salvato il bilancio noi Romagnoli lo perderemmo a zero euro.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non condivido il concetto ma è chiaro che il problema è reale ed esiste.
> Credo hai descritto bene la situazione.
> 
> Ho vissuto nel mio piccolo delle vicende del genere e ho visto allenatori che prima di cambiare si sono rotti la testa e hanno buttato alle ortiche una stagione.
> ...



Quindi la soluzione quale sarebbe, visto che non "possiamo" panchinarlo?

Cosa centra fare i tuttologo, sai quando sarebbe durato Romagnoli con la fascia e tutto il resto? Zero minuti 

Tranquillo che se lo metti fuori i compagni in segreto vanno a sparare i fuochi d'artificio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pioli è un mollusco e lo si vede in questi fatti come dai crolli verticali e senza freni (sia alla Lazio che alla Fiorentina che all’Inda, in tutti e tre i casi, quello dell’Inda forse il più memorabile, subentra a De Boer alla tredicesima, rende l’Inda apparentemente una corazzata ingiocabile dalla giornata 13 alla 28, 36 punti in 16 partite, 2,3 a partita -come il Milan girone d’andata di quest’anno-, poi crolla e ne fa due in sette partite dalla 29 alla 35, venendo esonerato), che ha sempre avuto, è uno che fintanto che l’inerzia gli gira bene passa dall’essere il Michael Stipe dei poveri all’essere il nuovo Capello, poi quando l’inerzia cambia e ci sarebbero da tirare fuori le palle vere SBAM, crolla verticalmente senza freni né pudore alcuno.
> 
> Comunque qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi una stramaledetta volta perché la Fiorentina possa trattare Allegri, l’Inda del 2017 senza Champions potesse trattare Spalletti (presero Spalletti proprio per andarci, in Champions), mentre noi dall’esonero di Allegri in poi abbiamo potuto avere solo stagisti dilettanti che non sapevano fare gli allenatori o mediocrissimi mestieranti da metà classifica come Sinisa, Montella e Pioli. Qualcuno dovrebbe davvero spiegarmela questa roba, perché giuro che non ci arrivo, sul serio. Manco fossimo una neopromossa.



Guarda i bilanci e quanto perde / perdeva il Milan e quanto perde/ perdeva la viola. Ecco la risposta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero, ma con una differenza. Icardi l'han venduto su costrizione e ci han salvato il bilancio noi Romagnoli lo perderemmo a zero euro.



Se andassimo in CL non sarebbe un dramma perderlo a zero, o sbaglio? Abbiamo già ridotto i costi all’osso (monte ingaggi sotto la tripla cifra, mai successo in pratica), abbiamo l’andamento finanziario migliorato al netto del COVID https://www.milanworld.net/milan-andamento-finanziario-migliorato-nonostante-il-rosso-vt95180.html , con gli introiti CL dovremmo fare un bel salto.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda i bilanci e quanto perde / perdeva il Milan e quanto perde/ perdeva la viola. Ecco la risposta.



Si possono dare 4 milioni a Mandzukic e non ad un allenatore decente (Spalletti chiede quella cifra lì)?

P.s: nel post da te quotato c’è un Allegri al posto di Sarri, ho sbagliato a scrivere.

Edit: Mandzubitch prende 3,6 milioni all’anno (e se andremo in CL ci sarà il rinnovo automatico), ok un po’ di meno di Spalletti ma parliamo di neanche mezzo milione di differenza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Con Pioli che non è in grado neanche di panchinare il peggior difensore in rosa?



pero c'è da dire che romagna mia in coppa italia stranamente ha annullato lubamba, quindi ci sta che l'allenatore l'abbia rimesso in quel ruolo. Ora bisogna vedere cosa fara Pioli nel caso in cui vecchia romagna dovesse ripetere certe prestazioni scandalose


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero c'è da dire che romagna mia in coppa italia stranamente annullo lubamba, quindi ci sta che l'allenatore l'abbia rimesso in quel ruolo. ora bisogna vedere cosa fara Pioli nel caso in cui vecchia romagna dovesse ripetere certe prestazioni scandalose



È da un anno e mezzo (perché molti dimenticano lo scandaloso 2019/2020, che non è stato scandaloso come il 2020/2021 ma molto mediocre si), da quando abbiamo alzato il baricentro -perché Er Patata ha fatto bene davvero solo con Ringhio che ci faceva giocare come una neopromossa, tutti arroccati dietro, il baricentro basso mascherava i suoi limiti-, che offre prestazioni penose, quindi cambierebbe poco, se non è stato buttato nella carta e cartone manco con l’arrivo di Memento Mori non so che possa servire. Forse, come ho detto, servirebbe l’arrivo di Ramos, del resto se non avessimo preso Ibra avremmo passato anche la seconda metà del 2019/2020 a “valorizzare” Suso e Piatek.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi la soluzione quale sarebbe, visto che non "possiamo" panchinarlo?
> 
> Cosa centra fare i tuttologo, sai quando sarebbe durato Romagnoli con la fascia e tutto il resto? Zero minuti
> 
> Tranquillo che se lo metti fuori i compagni in segreto vanno a sparare i fuochi d'artificio.



Ma non volevo mica offendere qualcuno.
Se ti ho offeso ti chiedo scusa.

Io per primo che da fuori e da tifoso invoco la panchina di romagnoli lo faccio da 'tuttologo' ma non sono dentro al mondo milan per conoscere le dinamiche.
Volevo solo dire che è un problema palese, che va risolto ma non è facile come sembra.
Ma questo non toglie che va risolto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È da un anno e mezzo (perché molti dimenticano lo scandaloso 2019/2020, che non è stato scandaloso come il 2020/2021 ma molto mediocre si), da quando abbiamo alzato il baricentro -perché Er Patata ha fatto bene davvero solo con Ringhio che ci faceva giocare come una neopromossa, tutti arroccati dietro, il baricentro basso mascherava i suoi limiti-, che offre prestazioni penose, quindi cambierebbe poco, se non è stato buttato nella carta e cartone manco con l’arrivo di Memento Mori non so che possa servire.



pero quando vincevamo le partite tomori non c'era quindi credo sia scontato che l'allenatore scelga la coppia di centrali diciamo piu affiatata, pero, ripeto, ora pioli non ha piu scusanti, se romagna mia dovesse ripetere certi errori va panchinato a prescindere da tutto, raiola, rinnovo di zizo, la fascia di capitano ecc


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che queste situazioni da “lei non sa chi sono io” si vedono soprattutto da noi. È chiaro che Maroligno, nonostante sia una zecca indegna sul piano tecnico e umano rimanga purtroppo il capitano/capitone, e quindi è effettivamente problematico, ma successe lo stesso con Piatek, dove per farlo giocare titolare ad ogni costo ( nonostante non sapesse fare uno stop a meno di tre metri, non segnasse manco con le mani, non sapesse fare anche solo un passaggio dritto per dritto di un metro e ci lasciasse in 10 ogni partita) stavamo andando in Serie B, nonostante avessimo un Leao in panchina che, oltre ad essere un centravanti (ma questo Pioli l’ha detto da subito), è infinitamente più qualitativo di Piatek e molto più pericoloso.
> 
> Vogliamo poi parlare di Suso? Per panchinare Piatek e Suso, due nullità, è servito Ibrahimovic. Probabilmente servirebbe Ramos per panchinare Maroligno e, parafrasando Andrea, la mia è “una provocazione ma non tanto”.
> 
> ...



Solitamente questi problemi si creano sempre coi bravi ragazzi e coi professionisti esemplari.
Quelli che sbagliano sono i più facili da panchinare.

Il milan è esploso da gennaio 2020 e l'ha fatto compattandosi dal di dentro.
Tra i pilastri umani della rinascita sono pronto a scommettere che c'è pure romagnoli.
Pioli ha svoltato anche grazie al 'capitano' che , volenti o nolenti, è uno dei leader del gruppo e non lo si riesce a panchinare.

Bada, non sto dicendo che Pioli faccia bene, sto solo provando a capire determinate dinamiche interne.
Purtroppo in un gruppo si creano anche delle volte dei rapporti malati di 'gratitudine' che mettono a repentaglio la meritocrazia e la crescita sportiva di un club.

La faccenda romagnoli ne è un esempio lampante.

Io ho giocato a bassi livelli ma di storie come quella di romagnoli ne ho viste e vissute parecchie.
Questo è uno dei motivi per cui l'allenatore non deve essere nè amicone nè fratellone nè lo zio di turno.
Quando si crea un rapporto di affetto poi subentra la riconoscenza.

Pioli si è guadagnato il rinnovo con questi ragazzi e sono certo che preferirà affondare con loro piuttosto che svoltare dandogli le spalle.
Giusto ? Sbagliato?
Da deboli.


La faccenda romagnoli andrebbe approfondita.
Lollo mi ha dato lo spunto per affrontarla e lo ringrazio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti non è una provocazione. Se andremo in CL potremo rinforzare la squadra e quelle squadrette lì non ci vedrebbero nemmeno, come è successo all’Inda dalla qualificazione del 2017/2018 in poi, invece non andarci vorrebbe dire perdere i migliori, fare mercato in attivo (senza fondi CL: auguri) e rischiare pure di essere superati da ulteriori realtà.
> 
> E visto che questa proprietà il passo più lungo della gamba non lo fa, anche a costo di patire in risultati sportivi, rischieremmo di rimanere una squadretta da EL fino al cambio di proprietà.
> 
> ...



sinceramente no. non credo che la fiore per permettersi sarri debba andare in cl quest'anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero quando vincevamo le partite tomori non c'era quindi credo sia scontato che l'allenatore scelga la coppia di centrali diciamo piu affiatata, pero, ripeto, ora pioli non ha piu scusanti, se romagna mia dovesse ripetere certi errori va panchinato a prescindere da tutto, raiola, rinnovo di zizo, la fascia di capitano ecc



Ma li ripeterà, al 400%, ma poi la coppia Kjaer-Maroligno sarà pure “più affiatata” ma è anche la peggiore della Serie A come caratteristiche, ricordiamoci che quando il Capitone era fuori ad inizio stagione era molto difficile farci goal, poi è rientrato e abbiamo cominciato a prenderne due a partita. “Coincidenze? Io non credo. Un abbraccio, Adam”. 

Qui https://www.milanworld.net/volata-m...-squadra-vt98084-post2217999.html#post2217999 peraltro, subito dopo Natale, prima del crollo verticale del 2021, avevo fatto un riepilogo di quanto subiamo con Maroligno e di quanto subiamo senza di lui, ora non oso immaginare cosa salterebbe fuori ad aggiornare il tutto. 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sinceramente no. non credo che la fiore per permettersi sarri debba andare in cl quest'anno.



Non hai capito il mio post: volevo dire che senza andare in CL noi avremmo ancora più concorrenza (tipo Allegri alla Riomma e Saurizio alla Florentia Viola) e, oltre ad avere una squadra al 99% indebolita (visto che arriverebbe probabilmente Rangnick e ci imbottirebbe La Rosa coi suoi carneadi presi a 200.000 euro dalla Jupiler Pro League), dovremmo confrontarci con una concorrenza agguerrita.

Non hai capito il mio post quindi, non intendevo che la Fiorentina dovrebbe andare in CL per peemettersi il buon Saurizio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la sostanza del discorso di Lollo è : posso essere d'accordo di panchinarlo, ma la cosa non è così semplice. E non credo nemmeno che a livello di spogliatoio la cosa non abbia conseguenze. Tutti a dire che i giocatori si arrabbiamo a vederlo in campo ma non è così. Sicuramente ha amici fra i compagni che non ne sarebbero contenti. E' un problema non solo di Pioli, non si tratta di scegliere leao o rebic, per intenderci.



senza dubbio è un problema più di maldini che di pioli per me. ma io vedrei solo cose positive nel panchinarlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Diablo, concordo per filo e per segno, ma questi punti 



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho giocato a bassi livelli ma di storie come quella di romagnoli ne ho viste e vissute parecchie.
> Questo è uno dei motivi per cui l'allenatore non deve essere nè amicone nè fratellone nè lo zio di turno.
> Quando si crea un rapporto di affetto poi subentra la riconoscenza.
> 
> ...



Sono i motivi per i quali un club con obiettivi importanti come il Milan, un club per il quale rientrare nel calcio che conta, e starci, non è un nice to have ma un obiettivo essenziale per il proprio futuro, non può assolutamente continuare ad affidarsi a stagisti (Seedorf, Ringhio, il Superpippo di cinque anni fa, Broccolo) e mediocri mestieranti (Sinisa, Montella, Pioli) della panchina, ma deve avere un grande allenatore o come MINIMO un ottimo allenatore esperto in piazzamenti CL che servono to rev up the engine, tipo Spalletti.

Altrimenti questi problemi ci saranno sempre. Quanto detto da te è “umano troppo umano” cit., ma va bene in club da bassa o medio classifica, club senza pretese che se arrivano anche solo in EL una volta ogni cinque anni si fanno i caroselli con slinguazzate di gruppo annesse, non per il Milan che è storicamente un club che se non vince niente ha fallito la stagione (figuriamoci quindi se resta quasi due lustri fuori dal calcio che conta).

Questo è il punto chiave, ognuno ha la sua dimensione, continuiamo a prendere allenatori la cui dimensione non è il Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma li ripeterà, al 400%, ma poi la coppia Kjaer-Maroligno sarà pure “più affiatata” ma è anche la peggiore della Serie A come caratteristiche, ricordiamoci che quando il Capitone era fuori ad inizio stagione era molto difficile farci goal, poi è rientrato e abbiamo cominciato a prenderne due a partita. “Coincidenze? Io non credo. Un abbraccio, Adam”.
> 
> Qui https://www.milanworld.net/volata-m...-squadra-vt98084-post2217999.html#post2217999 peraltro, subito dopo Natale, prima del crollo verticale del 2021, avevo fatto un riepilogo di quanto subiamo con Maroligno e di quanto subiamo senza di lui, ora non oso immaginare cosa salterebbe fuori ad aggiornare il tutto.
> 
> ...



cioè la concorrenza sarebbe la fiorentina, che a maggior ragione non andrà in CL?
se è deleterio per noi non andarci, lo sarà ancor di più per loro che fatturano tipo 1/4?

se mi devo preoccupare della fiorentina significa che in società c'è gente che non sa fare il proprio mestiere per me.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Comisso non è intenzionato a continuare con Prandelli nella prossima stagione. Il colpo potrebbe essere Maurizio Sarri. La trattativa c'è e si lavora per un triennale.



Se Sarri da che era alla Juve è costretto a finire alla Florentia allora fa benissimo Max a restare senza squadra (magari venisse da noi eh). Ovviamente sarebbe clamoroso upgrade per la viola, ma senza grandi colpi diventa un clamoroso downgrade per Sarri


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non volevo mica offendere qualcuno.
> Se ti ho offeso ti chiedo scusa.
> 
> Io per primo che da fuori e da tifoso invoco la panchina di romagnoli lo faccio da 'tuttologo' ma non sono dentro al mondo milan per conoscere le dinamiche.
> ...



Il problema è che siamo un mulino bianco e per stravolgere certe situazioni abbiamo bisogno di sconfitte formali (e scontate) solo per poter cominciare a cambiare qualcosa, ma attenzione, da tantissimi anni cioè da quando ha mollato Ambrosini non abbiamo più una figura di capitano nello spogliatoio (e già Ambro allora fu il più "scarso degli scarsi" per come eravamo abituati noi), da quando la fascia è passata a Montolivo è cominciata la fine di questo club e sono cominciati i capitani casual o forzati, da allora a parte nel 2017 non c'è mai stata una minima imposizione su questa cosa semplicemente perché non avevamo figure adeguate a parte nel 2018 quando venivamo ancora dalla telenovela Donnarumma e sarebbe stato impossibile dare la fascia lui.
Tempistiche sfortunate, pezzi del puzzle attaccati male, ma questo è, il capitano del Milan attuale non vale nulla e finché varrà 0 si potrà decidere in tutta calma di mettere da parte il fake capitano per il bene del club e per salvaguardare il nostro futuro prossimo.
Pioli può decidere di mantenere un clima da mulino bianco o provare il tutto per tutto e cambiare qualcosa per salvarsi, perché ho i miei dubbi che riuscirà a passare indenne i prossimi 3 mesi quando dovrà scegliere come riassettare l'11 titolare privandosi di uno tra Romagnoli e Kjaer (e sappiamo tutti chi dovrà farsi da parte), anche qui purtroppo nessun infortunio e quindi esce Kjaer perché ha gli acciacchi, ma in condizioni normali? chi entra? come gioca la squadra? è pagato per questo e non per pensare alle favole, essere da Milan in questo caso vorrebbe dire fare delle scelte importanti e trovare la chiave per uscire da questo periodo storto e assolutamente gianninico/formale, periodi che si ripresenteranno sempre finché non ci scrolleremo di dosso anche l'ultimo baluardo di quello schifo di squadra con finti talenti e finti senatori.
E detto tra noi un Milan serio dovrebbe arrivare sì quarto (a forza proprio, a suon di pugni e calci) ma poi dovrebbe dare il benservito a Pioli e prendere uno come Allegri per puntare ancora più un alto senza lasciare il contentino a degli allenatori che sono tutto ma alla fine sono niente, con poca personalità, perché non ci sono dubbi che il fattore Ibra abbia cambiato tutto ma passato il fattore Ibra? cosa rimane? lo vediamo nei prossimi 3 mesi cosa rimane, vediamo se il bestione Milan potrà essere controllato da un mediocre come Pioli almeno per 3 mesi o se si divorerà pure lui e il suo falso aplomb di chi sembra capire tutto ma in realtà non capisce niente.
Attenzione perché 6 mesi a bomba li hanno fatti un po' tutti al Milan, chi più chi meno (e con rose del zacco), ma poi sono crollati sempre o nel girone di ritorno o in quello di andata dell'anno dopo, non serve solo l'allenatore al Milan serve il profilo esperto, carismatico e Pioli non mi sembra all'altezza di questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Diablo, concordo per filo e per segno, ma questi punti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attaccare oggi pioli è troppo facile .
Io ero tra quelli che era contrario al suo arrivo ma poi la bontà del suo lavoro è stata eloquente ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Diciamo che siamo arrivati a un punto della stagione in cui si richiede una crescita di tutti, sia del mister che dei giocatori.

Pioli se è capace può uscirne ma deve avere le palle di chiudere i ragazzi nello spogliatoio e spiegare che l'asticella si è alzata e che d'ora in poi dovrà prendere scelte anche dolorose ma indispensabili per il bene della squadra.
Chi le accetta è dentro, chi non le accetta è fuori.
Pioli è ad un bivio della sua carriera.

Il campo sta urlando che tomori è meglio di romagnoli, per quanto farà finta il mister di non sentire?
Davvero per gratitudine si può arrivare a tanto?
Voglio sperare di no.

E' inutile parlare di quanto possano essere sbagliati gli acquisti di meitè e manzo se almeno un acquisto lo abbiamo azzeccato e ci migliora l'11 ma non gioca per motivi a noi sconosciuti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cioè la concorrenza sarebbe la fiorentina, che a maggior ragione non andrà in CL?
> se è deleterio per noi non andarci, lo sarà ancor di più per loro che fatturano tipo 1/4?
> 
> se mi devo preoccupare della fiorentina significa che in società c'è gente che non sa fare il proprio mestiere per me.



Will, cerca di capire, prima che l’Inda tornasse in CL anche la Lazio era una concorrente temibilissima per lei, tanto che nel 2017/2018 a momenti la Lazio buttava fuori l’Inda dalla qualificazione CL. Poi appena l’Inda è rientrata nel calcio che conta nessuno l’ha vista più (gobbi a parte), se non da dietro. Il concetto è questo. Con la CL, se sei un club col bacino d’utenza e il potenziale di ricavi del Milan svolti, e alla grande (lascia stare che ora l’Inda rischia di ridimensionarsi di brutto, quello è grazie ai problemi di Suning).

Senza CL anche le romette, le Atalante e si, anche le Fiorentine (che non hanno nulla meno dell’Atalanta, anzi hanno un bacino d’utenza ben superiore e se ricordi ad inizio decennio scorso ci diedero parecchi problemi, quando avevano Montella e noi avevamo appena smantellato, tanto che nel 2012/2013 a momenti ci inculavano il posto CL, quella fu l’ultima qualificazione di un Milan crepuscolare perché in dismissione, e ti dirò l’avrebbero pure meritata di più ) che dovessero svoltare potrebbero essere un enorme problema.

Anche perché ti ripeto, senza CL arriverebbe Rangnick, e della rosa attuale, specialmente nei suoi elementi più competitivi, rimarrebbe solo il ricordo.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Attaccare oggi pioli è troppo facile .
> Io ero tra quelli che era contrario al suo arrivo ma poi la bontà del suo lavoro è stata eloquente ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> Diciamo che siamo arrivati a un punto della stagione in cui si richiede una crescita di tutti, sia del mister che dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



E concordo anche qui, ma infatti ripeto, se mi dicessero “esoneriamo Pioli oggi” sarei categorico: NO.

Però il cambio di rotta nelle prossime partite è improrogabile. Nel caso non ci fosse, dovrà saltare, e alla grande. 

Perché fare, per ipotesi, anche solo 4 punti tra Roma, Udinese e Verona significherebbe tornare in piena, pienissima, conclamata danger zone.

E coi ragazzini che hanno finito di ciucciare le tette di mammina ieri l’altro che abbiamo in squadra questo sarebbe un dramma vero. Non possiamo permettercelo (e se accadesse l’unico modo per uscirne sarebbe prendere uno che da tali situazioni ne è già uscito vincente, tipo Spalletti appunto, che con l’Inda ha già gestito situazioni simili, crollo totale ma poi ne è uscito da vincitore).


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il problema è che siamo un mulino bianco e per stravolgere certe situazioni abbiamo bisogno di sconfitte formali (e scontate) solo per poter cominciare a cambiare qualcosa, ma attenzione, da tantissimi anni cioè da quando ha mollato Ambrosini non abbiamo più una figura di capitano nello spogliatoio (e già Ambro allora fu il più "scarso degli scarsi" per come eravamo abituati noi), da quando la fascia è passata a Montolivo è cominciata la fine di questo club e sono cominciati i capitani casual o forzati, da allora a parte nel 2017 non c'è mai stata una minima imposizione su questa cosa semplicemente perché non avevamo figure adeguate a parte nel 2018 quando venivamo ancora dalla telenovela Donnarumma e sarebbe stato impossibile dare la fascia lui.
> Tempistiche sfortunate, pezzi del puzzle attaccati male, ma questo è, il capitano del Milan attuale non vale nulla e finché varrà 0 si potrà decidere in tutta calma di mettere da parte il fake capitano per il bene del club e per salvaguardare il nostro futuro prossimo.
> Pioli può decidere di mantenere un clima da mulino bianco o provare il tutto per tutto e cambiare qualcosa per salvarsi, perché ho i miei dubbi che riuscirà a passare indenne i prossimi 3 mesi quando dovrà scegliere come riassettare l'11 titolare privandosi di uno tra Romagnoli e Kjaer (e sappiamo tutti chi dovrà farsi da parte), anche qui purtroppo nessun infortunio e quindi esce Kjaer perché ha gli acciacchi, ma in condizioni normali? chi entra? come gioca la squadra? è pagato per questo e non per pensare alle favole, essere da Milan in questo caso vorrebbe dire fare delle scelte importanti e trovare la chiave per uscire da questo periodo storto e assolutamente gianninico/formale, periodi che si ripresenteranno sempre finché non ci scrolleremo di dosso anche l'ultimo baluardo di quello schifo di squadra con finti talenti e finti senatori.
> E detto tra noi un Milan serio dovrebbe arrivare sì quarto (a forza proprio, a suon di pugni e calci) ma poi dovrebbe dare il benservito a Pioli e prendere uno come Allegri per puntare ancora più un alto senza lasciare il contentino a degli allenatori che sono tutto ma alla fine sono niente, con poca personalità, perché non ci sono dubbi che il fattore Ibra abbia cambiato tutto ma passato il fattore Ibra? cosa rimane? lo vediamo nei prossimi 3 mesi cosa rimane, vediamo se il bestione Milan potrà essere controllato da un mediocre come Pioli almeno per 3 mesi o se si divorerà pure lui e il suo falso aplomb di chi sembra capire tutto ma in realtà non capisce niente.
> Attenzione perché 6 mesi a bomba li hanno fatti un po' tutti al Milan, chi più chi meno (e con rose del zacco), ma poi sono crollati sempre o nel girone di ritorno o in quello di andata dell'anno dopo, non serve solo l'allenatore al Milan serve il profilo esperto, carismatico e Pioli non mi sembra all'altezza di questo.



Bravo, hai capito perfettamente la situazione.
E tu pensa che oggi l'ambrosini della situazione è romagnoli.

L'uomo con cui pioli si confronta è romagnoli.
Davvero crediamo sia cosi facile da panchinare?
Servono palle.

E sempre per gli stessi motivi io invocavo la fascia sul braccio di ibra.
Oggi sarebbe tutto più semplice.
Il milan oggi deve fare quel che fece l'inter con ranocchia : declassare il capitano.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo, hai capito perfettamente la situazione.
> E tu pensa che oggi l'ambrosini della situazione è romagnoli.
> 
> L'uomo con cui pioli si confronta è romagnoli.
> ...



Esatto, per farlo però dovrà fare delle scelte tecniche, cosa non semplicissima da fare né ora né quando avremmo dovuto farlo (cioè in estate), per dare la fascia a Ibra, lì il problema era il fatto di non essere andati convinti sul Tomori di turno perché venivamo da una favola assurda, adesso ci sono i presupposti per farlo e Tomori è stato preso proprio per quello, non per far rifiatare uno dei due ma per far fuori un giocatore non all'altezza.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esatto, per farlo però dovrà fare delle scelte tecniche, cosa non semplicissima da fare né ora né quando avremmo dovuto farlo (cioè in estate), per dare la fascia a Ibra, lì il problema era il fatto di non essere andati convinti sul Tomori di turno perché venivamo da una favola assurda, adesso ci sono i presupposti per farlo e Tomori è stato preso proprio per quello, non per far rifiatare uno dei due ma per far fuori un giocatore non all'altezza.



Ma tu te lo immagini romagnoli che nel post derby azzarda un discorso alla squadra nello spogliatoio per tirare tutti su con l'umore?
E con quale faccia? Con quale credibilità?
Il capitano non può essere solo un bravo ragazzo, deve essere molto di più.

Maldini sbagliava una partita ogni 2-3 anni.
Lui si che poteva fare un discorso al gruppo.

Le parole di romagnoli oggi cadono nella voragine dei punti persi per colpa di suoi errori.

E' una situazione terribile. Peggio di quella di suso. Molto peggio.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu te lo immagini romagnoli che nel post derby azzarda un discorso alla squadra nello spogliatoio per tirare tutti su con l'umore?
> E con quale faccia? Con quale credibilità?
> Il capitano non può essere solo un bravo ragazzo, deve essere molto di più.
> 
> ...



Suso se n'è andato e non ha mai preteso nulla, pur essendo il "leader tecnico" della squadra, così come Jack, mezzi giocatori e profili da provincia, come Romagnoli.
Non do nemmeno troppe colpe a Romagnoli, son sincero, semplicemente non è all'altezza ma si è sicuramente avvantaggiato rispetto agli altri perché "bravo" ragazzo, un po' come tutti i mediocri conclamati italiani che fino a qualche anno fa cercavano disperatamente di sistemarsi al Milan fino a 30 anni, ben consci di non essere all'altezza, come gentaglia ala Mauri o simili, ecco perché Maldini non dovrà guardare in faccia a nessuno perché sa come funziona e sa che con il Milan non si può scherzare troppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu te lo immagini romagnoli che nel post derby azzarda un discorso alla squadra nello spogliatoio per tirare tutti su con l'umore?
> E con quale faccia? Con quale credibilità?
> Il capitano non può essere solo un bravo ragazzo, deve essere molto di più.
> 
> ...



Riguardo al discorso “bravo ragazzo” Filippo Galli ci è cascato con tutte le scarpe quando dice, sul suo panchinamento, “Romagnoli non è solo il capitano, ha sempre dato un grande apporto in termini di continuità. È una decisione che dovrebbe tener conto di tutto, non solo del presente".

Il problema è che Pioli la pensa quasi certamente così, a costo di farci finire in Conference League. 

Ribadisco, o svolta immediata con Roma e Udinese oppure dovremo andare a Verona con un altro allenatore, all’altezza stavolta.


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il problema è che siamo un mulino bianco e per stravolgere certe situazioni abbiamo bisogno di sconfitte formali (e scontate) solo per poter cominciare a cambiare qualcosa, ma attenzione, da tantissimi anni cioè da quando ha mollato Ambrosini non abbiamo più una figura di capitano nello spogliatoio (e già Ambro allora fu il più "scarso degli scarsi" per come eravamo abituati noi), da quando la fascia è passata a Montolivo è cominciata la fine di questo club e sono cominciati i capitani casual o forzati, da allora a parte nel 2017 non c'è mai stata una minima imposizione su questa cosa semplicemente perché non avevamo figure adeguate a parte nel 2018 quando venivamo ancora dalla telenovela Donnarumma e sarebbe stato impossibile dare la fascia lui.
> Tempistiche sfortunate, pezzi del puzzle attaccati male, ma questo è, il capitano del Milan attuale non vale nulla e finché varrà 0 si potrà decidere in tutta calma di mettere da parte il fake capitano per il bene del club e per salvaguardare il nostro futuro prossimo.
> Pioli può decidere di mantenere un clima da mulino bianco o provare il tutto per tutto e cambiare qualcosa per salvarsi, perché ho i miei dubbi che riuscirà a passare indenne i prossimi 3 mesi quando dovrà scegliere come riassettare l'11 titolare privandosi di uno tra Romagnoli e Kjaer (e sappiamo tutti chi dovrà farsi da parte), anche qui purtroppo nessun infortunio e quindi esce Kjaer perché ha gli acciacchi, ma in condizioni normali? chi entra? come gioca la squadra? è pagato per questo e non per pensare alle favole, essere da Milan in questo caso vorrebbe dire fare delle scelte importanti e trovare la chiave per uscire da questo periodo storto e assolutamente gianninico/formale, periodi che si ripresenteranno sempre finché non ci scrolleremo di dosso anche l'ultimo baluardo di quello schifo di squadra con finti talenti e finti senatori.
> E detto tra noi un Milan serio dovrebbe arrivare sì quarto (a forza proprio, a suon di pugni e calci) ma poi dovrebbe dare il benservito a Pioli e prendere uno come Allegri per puntare ancora più un alto senza lasciare il contentino a degli allenatori che sono tutto ma alla fine sono niente, con poca personalità, perché non ci sono dubbi che il fattore Ibra abbia cambiato tutto ma passato il fattore Ibra? cosa rimane? lo vediamo nei prossimi 3 mesi cosa rimane, vediamo se il bestione Milan potrà essere controllato da un mediocre come Pioli almeno per 3 mesi o se si divorerà pure lui e il suo falso aplomb di chi sembra capire tutto ma in realtà non capisce niente.
> Attenzione perché 6 mesi a bomba li hanno fatti un po' tutti al Milan, chi più chi meno (e con rose del zacco), ma poi sono crollati sempre o nel girone di ritorno o in quello di andata dell'anno dopo, non serve solo l'allenatore al Milan serve il profilo esperto, carismatico e Pioli non mi sembra all'altezza di questo.


Allegri è un nome per cui avrebbe senso cambiare ma c'è un tema tattico da affrontare: il buon Max gioca un calcio agli antipodi di quello praticato da Pioli nell'ultimo anno fatto di gegenpressing, difesa più o meno alta e verticalità esasperata. Allegri probabilmente ci sistemerebbe dietro, non avrebbe paura di fare scelte difficili ed impopolari (vedere la fine che fecero Pirlo e Ronaldinho con lui) e sa come gestire Ibra ma tatticamente chiederebbe alla squadra di resettare tutto e ripartire da zero. 

Lo stesso potrebbe dirsi di Sarri che indubbiamente è un maestro (vero però) di calcio ma è un amante del possesso, del gioco di posizione mentre noi siamo una squadra costruita per esaltarsi senza palla. Prendere lui significherebbe nuovo anno zero dal punto di vista calcistico e significherebbe mercato importante per cambiare diversi elementi della rosa.

Se si vuole mandare via Pioli, io piuttosto andrei a prendere Nagelsmann. So che molti storcerebbero il naso, che è tutto da verificare, che storicamente gli stranieri in Italia faticano, che non è una certezza ma almeno proseguirebbe il discorso tattico intrapreso da un anno e mezzo che sinceramente a me piace molto e dispiacerebbe perdere per un periodo negativo. Compriamo due centrali veloci e bravi nel 1 vs. 1 e ci divertiamo con questa struttura di squadra.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Allegri è un nome per cui avrebbe senso cambiare ma c'è un tema tattico da affrontare: il buon Max gioca un calcio agli antipodi di quello praticato da Pioli nell'ultimo anno fatto di gegenpressing, difesa più o meno alta e verticalità esasperata. Allegri probabilmente ci sistemerebbe dietro, non avrebbe paura di fare scelte difficili ed impopolari (vedere la fine che fecero Pirlo e Ronaldinho con lui) e sa come gestire Ibra ma tatticamente chiederebbe alla squadra di resettare tutto e ripartire da zero.
> 
> Lo stesso potrebbe dirsi di Sarri che indubbiamente è un maestro (vero però) di calcio ma è un amante del possesso, del gioco di posizione mentre noi siamo una squadra costruita per esaltarsi senza palla. Prendere lui significherebbe nuovo anno zero dal punto di vista calcistico e significherebbe mercato importante per cambiare diversi elementi della rosa.
> 
> Se si vuole mandare via Pioli, io piuttosto andrei a prendere Nagelsmann. So che molti storcerebbero il naso, che è tutto da verificare, che storicamente gli stranieri in Italia faticano, che non è una certezza ma almeno proseguirebbe il discorso tattico intrapreso da un anno e mezzo che sinceramente a me piace molto e dispiacerebbe perdere per un periodo negativo. Compriamo due centrali veloci e bravi nel 1 vs. 1 e ci divertiamo con questa struttura di squadra.



Si ragiona in cicli calcistici, quindi 5 anni.
Ci sono allenatori da 6 mesi - 1 anno e allenatori da ciclo, con personalità forti e capaci di lavorare sotto stress e in un ambiente con forti pressioni legate ai risultati, Pioli così come Gattuso così come tutta la marmaglia provinciale italiana compreso Pirlo sono tutti allenatori da stage di un anno, senza un vissuto, che praticano un gioco da 6 mesi poi vediamo, ecco, se io volessi puntare su un allenatore vero andrei su un profilo da alti livelli, un po' quanto fatto dall'Inter nel 2019 con Conte che ha dei cicli di 2 massimo 3 anni e in quei 3 anni ti porta a casa almeno lo scudetto.
Allegri era un animale da Champions, carismatico il giusto, un po' spiantato ma tosto, uno che in questo Milan si divertirebbe ad allenare perché tornerebbe da uomo navigato, da uomo che potrebbe cambiare la struttura della squadra senza farsi problemi perché gli allenatori migliori cambiano l'assetto e richiedono sempre qualche giocatore tassativo per il proprio modulo mentre gli yes man arrivano e fanno con quello che trovano.
In Italia si vince con la difesa e il Milan deve tornare squadra "italiana" per poi tornare a calpestare i campi che contano veramente.
So che è brutto da accettare perché il tifoso medio penserebbe: se Pioli arriva quarto miraculo va assolutamente premiato, ma poi c'è il poi che sarà ancora più duro e per allora servirà un allenatore decisamente all'altezza, sempre se ci arriveremo e non faremo i soliti errori da Giannino deluxe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Will, cerca di capire, prima che l’Inda tornasse in CL anche la Lazio era una concorrente temibilissima per lei, tanto che nel 2017/2018 a momenti la Lazio buttava fuori l’Inda dalla qualificazione CL. Poi appena l’Inda è rientrata nel calcio che conta nessuno l’ha vista più (gobbi a parte), se non da dietro. Il concetto è questo. Con la CL, se sei un club col bacino d’utenza e il potenziale di ricavi del Milan svolti, e alla grande (lascia stare che ora l’Inda rischia di ridimensionarsi di brutto, quello è grazie ai problemi di Suning).
> 
> Senza CL anche le romette, le Atalante e si, anche le Fiorentine (che non hanno nulla meno dell’Atalanta, anzi hanno un bacino d’utenza ben superiore e se ricordi ad inizio decennio scorso ci diedero parecchi problemi, quando avevano Montella e noi avevamo appena smantellato, tanto che nel 2012/2013 a momenti ci inculavano il posto CL, quella fu l’ultima qualificazione di un Milan crepuscolare perché in dismissione, e ti dirò l’avrebbero pure meritata di più ) che dovessero svoltare potrebbero essere un enorme problema.
> 
> Anche perché ti ripeto, senza CL arriverebbe Rangnick, e della rosa attuale, specialmente nei suoi elementi più competitivi, rimarrebbe solo il ricordo.



ma non sono d'accordo è inutile. ovvio che aiuta, ma non è indispensabile perchè già ce le dovremmo mettere in tasca tutte quelle che hai citato tanta è la differenza di potenziale. quindi ben venga ma se non arriva si lotta lo stesso.

arriverebbe ragnarok, e allora? sarebbe un dirigente serio e di esperienza, cosa che non abbiamo da.. bo... mai avuto probabilmente.
chi dice che maldini è meglio di rangnick senza nemmeno provarli entrambi nello stesso ruolo??


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inda ha non solo delegittimato Icardi a suo tempo, ma l’ha messo fuori rosa prima di spedirlo in Francia, e Icardi era Capitano (nonché infinitamente più forte è determinante nel suo ruolo di quanto Maroligno sia nel suo). Non mi pare che l’Inda ne abbia risentito, anzi.
> 
> Solo da noi queste scemate del menga.
> 
> Però guardacaso quando successe questo all’Inda c’era un allenatore con le palle in panchina: Spalletti. Ci fosse stato ancora Pioli, probabilmente Icardi avrebbe potuto farsi un threesome con sua moglie e sua figlia e sarebbe stato intoccabile comunque.



È ABC del calcio, non si può tenere uno solamente perché ha la fascia , non mi entra nella testa.

A farlo giocare non si fa un errore bensì 3 .

Se il signorino ci fa perdere la Champions poi vediamo che succede.

Intanto diciamo che 4//5 punti in meno grazie a lui li abbiamo già......ma il bello è che non è ancora finita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non sono d'accordo è inutile. ovvio che aiuta, ma non è indispensabile perchè già ce le dovremmo mettere in tasca tutte quelle che hai citato tanta è la differenza di potenziale. quindi ben venga ma se non arriva si lotta lo stesso.
> 
> arriverebbe ragnarok, e allora? sarebbe un dirigente serio e di esperienza, cosa che non abbiamo da.. bo... mai avuto probabilmente.
> chi dice che maldini è meglio di rangnick senza nemmeno provarli entrambi nello stesso ruolo??



Si si, godiamoci un altro anno zero con smantellamento di mezza rosa per ragioni economiche e cerchiamo di raggiungere la CL nel 2021/2022 con i giovani da 500.000 euro di Rangnick, sarà una passeggiata. 

Aldilà di tutto, tutti quelli con cui parlo sono consapevoli che se non ci si va quest’anno non ci andremo ancora per anni, tu pensa pure che sostituendo Ibra con qualche 20enne che ha fatto 5 goal e 20 presenze in Jupiler Pro League lotteremmo per il quarto posto (perché sono questi gli acquisti che fa Rangnick) e che il progetto Lipsia sia applicabile a Milano, nessuno te lo vieta, io dico che questi pezzi di melma devono andare in CL a costo di incularli a sangue ogni notte e di andarli letteralmente a prendere a casa, perché ho ben chiaro (come tanti altri) cosa ci aspetta altrimenti (pensa dove saremmo ora con una punta mediocre al posto di Ibra, che ha più goal che presenze quasi, ecco, con Ragnick non se ne andrebbe solo Ibra ma anche gli altri “big”, e già con la perdita del solo Ibra addio anche solo quarto posto -figurati perdendo Ibra + gli altri big-, perché ha segnato quanti tutto il nostro reparto offensivo messo insieme, tu pensa pure di trovare un altro giocatore di livello simile senza CL pescando nel sottobosco del sottobosco come fa Rangnick).


P.s: Rangnick in certe cose è migliore di Maldini ma la sua dimensione non è il Milan. È come con gli allenatori: Zidane quasi certamente farebbe peggio di Juric al Verona, ma Juric non vincerebbe mai tre CL di fila col Real. Ogni club ha la sua dimensione e gente adatta alla sua dimensione, Rangnick è adatto a realtà senza pretese, dove vincere e raggiungere risultati importanti non è un obbligo. Rangnick è uno che avrebbe congedato Ibra e Kjaer -l’ha detto lui stesso- per sostituirli con qualche carneade che manco i drogati di Football Manager conoscono, e se pensi che avrebbero avuto un rendimento paragonabile a quei due beh, c’è bisogno di un reality check.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Comisso non è intenzionato a continuare con Prandelli nella prossima stagione. Il colpo potrebbe essere Maurizio Sarri. La trattativa c'è e si lavora per un triennale.



non ci credo e non ci voglio credere

non riuscirei ad accettarlo

Sarri deve essere da noi e PIoli alla fiorentina al limite...rimettiamo le cose nel giusto ordine


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non ci credo e non ci voglio credere
> 
> non riuscirei ad accettarlo
> 
> Sarri deve essere da noi e PIoli alla fiorentina al limite...rimettiamo le cose nel giusto ordine



È una roba incredibile: SETTE ANNI che al Milan sembra sia stato vietato per legge avere un grande allenatore, o stagisti che non sanno fare il loro lavoro (Ringhio, Clarenzio, Pippo di 6 anni fa e Brocchi) o mediocri mestieranti di bassa classifica, ma stiamo scherzando, ma che è sta roba che non dico gli Allegri o i Sarri ma pure gli Spalletti sono sogni proibiti manco fossimo il Crotone? Ma che roba è, ma dove siamo?


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È una roba incredibile: SETTE ANNI che al Milan sembra sia stato vietato per legge avere un grande allenatore, o stagisti che non sanno fare il loro lavoro (Ringhio, Clarenzio, Pippo di 6 anni fa e Brocchi) o mediocri mestieranti di bassa classifica, ma stiamo scherzando, ma che è sta roba che non dico gli Allegri o i Sarri ma pure gli Spalletti sono sogni proibiti manco fossimo il Crotone? Ma che roba è, ma dove siamo?


Sarri è un grande allenatore solo nella fantasia.


----------



## sunburn (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Riguardo al discorso “bravo ragazzo” Filippo Galli ci è cascato con tutte le scarpe quando dice, sul suo panchinamento, “Romagnoli non è solo il capitano, ha sempre dato un grande apporto in termini di continuità. È una decisione che dovrebbe tener conto di tutto, non solo del presente".
> 
> Il problema è che Pioli la pensa quasi certamente così, a costo di farci finire in Conference League.
> 
> Ribadisco, o svolta immediata con Roma e Udinese oppure dovremo andare a Verona con un altro allenatore, all’altezza stavolta.



Penso anche io che Romagnoli sia un enorme problema, anche se non l’unico della nostra fase difensiva degli ultimi tempi, ma sono molto meno ottimista sulla validità delle alternative. Kalulu e Tomori mi hanno lasciato buone impressioni ma li abbiamo visti troppo poco per metterci la mano sul fuoco. In aggiunta hanno rispettivamente 8 e 20 presenze in un campionato della massima divisione(Kalulu non sarebbe neanche un centrale).
Io avrei lanciato Tomori, non fosse altro perché di sicuro Kjaer non le giocherà tutte. Quindi gli avrei fatto fare rodaggio col danese per averlo sul pezzo per giocare e reggere la difesa quando sarà necessario schierarlo in coppia con Romagnoli. Però io non li vedo in allenamento durante la settimana, quindi non me la sento di crocifiggere Pioli.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Riguardo al discorso “bravo ragazzo” Filippo Galli ci è cascato con tutte le scarpe quando dice, sul suo panchinamento, “Romagnoli non è solo il capitano, ha sempre dato un grande apporto in termini di continuità. È una decisione che dovrebbe tener conto di tutto, non solo del presente".
> 
> Il problema è che Pioli la pensa quasi certamente così, a costo di farci finire in Conference League.
> 
> Ribadisco, o svolta immediata con Roma e Udinese oppure dovremo andare a Verona con un altro allenatore, all’altezza stavolta.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non volevo mica offendere qualcuno.
> Se ti ho offeso ti chiedo scusa.
> 
> Io per primo che da fuori e da tifoso invoco la panchina di romagnoli lo faccio da 'tuttologo' ma non sono dentro al mondo milan per conoscere le dinamiche.
> ...


X diavolo.
No no che offeso ci mancherebbe, i messaggi non hanno tono quindi a volte si capisce una cosa per un altra.

Piuttosto vorrei chiedere a chi capisce, perché ne quoto uno e ne vengono fuori 2 ?


----------



## unbreakable (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Comisso non è intenzionato a continuare con Prandelli nella prossima stagione. Il colpo potrebbe essere Maurizio Sarri. La trattativa c'è e si lavora per un triennale.



Sarri è attaccatissimo alla Toscana diciamo farebbe una scelta di cuore credo..però sinceramente una squadra che vaga nell anonimato in queste ultime stagioni, avrebbe bisogno di un completo restyling..


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Febbraio 2021)

La Fiorentina con i soldi di commisso (che li sta spendendo, e parecchi... per ora male), un direttore sportivo serio invece di pradè (vedi sartori), e Sarri in panca ha tutto nel giro di un paio di anni (magari il primo anno no, visto che la base è poca roba) ha tutte le potenzialità di lottare per il 4-5 posto stile "lazio". Ma nessun dubbio eh.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> X diavolo.
> No no che offeso ci mancherebbe, i messaggi non hanno tono quindi a volte si capisce una cosa per un altra.
> 
> Piuttosto vorrei chiedere a chi capisce, perché ne quoto uno e ne vengono fuori 2 ?



Hai messo citazione multipla.


----------



## Solo (23 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Comisso non è intenzionato a continuare con Prandelli nella prossima stagione. Il colpo potrebbe essere Maurizio Sarri. La trattativa c'è e si lavora per un triennale.


Beh, sarebbe interessante vedere cosa riesce a fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> X diavolo.
> No no che offeso ci mancherebbe, i messaggi non hanno tono quindi a volte si capisce una cosa per un altra.
> 
> Piuttosto vorrei chiedere a chi capisce, perché ne quoto uno e ne vengono fuori 2 ?



se usi il multi-cita una volta poi ti rimane attivato in quella discussione....


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se usi il multi-cita una volta poi ti rimane attivato in quella discussione....



Grazie.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai messo citazione multipla.



OK grazie.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Comisso non è intenzionato a continuare con Prandelli nella prossima stagione. Il colpo potrebbe essere Maurizio Sarri. La trattativa c'è e si lavora per un triennale.



Fin quando il mercato lo fa Comisso stiamo tranquilli.


----------

